# San Marcos, TX CCO (Prime Outlets at San Marcos)



## Janice (May 3, 2006)

MAC: (ONLY NOTEABLES) Sparse selection of eyeshadow, nothing special or LE. Small selection of blush doubles, creme blushes. No brushes at all. As always - a great selection of lipsticks. A handful of longwears.

Olive Delights (eyes) holiday palette ($24), all 3 Seduction holiday lip palettes ($24), Teal treasure set, all 3 "charms" sets (paints, lip gelees, shadesticks - $20)

Stila: (ONLY NOTEABLES) Wicked sets both green and pink, pussycat dolls palette & lipglasses, most holiday sets, several sets of eyeshadow doubles (6 - 7). 

They actually had a damn good selection of Stila, too bad it's still so pricey or I would have caved.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

They have a lot of shimersouffles today. Aristrocat mineralized eye shadow. A pretty decent selection of nail polish.  The '05 Holiday eye palette. A small set of 4 shadesticks including sea-me. Like 5 eyeshadows, all matte. Lots of prolongwear. Gold leaves, manicure wipes. They have clinique brush cleanser for 8 dollars. Memorial weekend sale on some select items (none MAC) is 20% off.


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wish i lived closer to SM, just to be able to check out the outlets  more often. boo


----------



## Asphyxia (Jun 9, 2006)

I think I might go to San Marcos this weekend to get Up The Amp Ls.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anyone been to the San Marcos Outlet lately? Anything good? I stay in Houston so I would go only if there's anything that's limited edition I'm looking for.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've been to this one once coming back from San Antonio.  It was pretty good.  The outlet mall recently put ANOTHER cosmetics outlet store in there as well that sells other brands like Biotherm and Lancome.  Only outlet mall I've seen with 2 cosmetic outlet stores!!!


----------



## Janice (Nov 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkbeauty27* 

 
_I've been to this one once coming back from San Antonio.  It was pretty good.  The outlet mall recently put ANOTHER cosmetics outlet store in there as well that sells other brands like Biotherm and Lancome.  Only outlet mall I've seen with 2 cosmetic outlet stores!!!_

 
The Lancome outlet has been there for quite a bit, thank god, I landed a mega score at that store when they had some Shu Uemura stock roll through. There was some insane holiday sale when I stopped in one time, I scored like $600 in kolinsky Shu brushes for $150. I love these two cosmetic outlets... well I love this outlet in general because there's an awesome home furnishing strip towards the back with Pottery Barn/William Sonoma, Bombay Company, Kirklands, etc, etc. They just added another section with a Neiman Marcus outlet and that brought in tons of high end outlets. It's heaven!!


----------



## noellethediva (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone been to this one lately?  I am in San Antonio through Saturday morning and I was thinking about going to the san marcos CCO if they had anything good.  TIA!!


----------



## Jacq-i (Dec 29, 2006)

I haven't been there in over two years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you do go, let me know what you find!


----------



## noellethediva (Dec 31, 2006)

I DID go!!  I am so glad I did too, that CCO (and that outlet place in general) was FAR better than the ones we have here in Ohio.  They had a Kate Spade, BCBG and Juicy Couture outlet!!  Anyway, back to the CCO, I tried to remember the things they had so I could report.  This is what I saw that I can remember:

Shadows aquavert, mancatcher & fountainbleu
LOTS of fluidlines (about 10 different)
LOTS of shadesticks and paints 
TLC in all the tint toons and even baumy bronze and summerfete
Only one pigment, lovely lily
Pearlizers in opulent and ever opal - I should have got one, silly me
all the lip palettes from pattenmaker, plus a blush and two pressed face powders from patternmaker
Patternmaker cool eyes palette
Some chromeglasses (I remember technobeet, hot chrome, tanchromique or something like that)
Some select tint foundations, the one in a plastic squeeze like bottle
three different jewel 2004 lip palettes
a small selection of DC lipglasses, 2-3 dozen lipsticks
violetrix and c-squeeze perfume, hue greenify

I wish I could remember more!   In the window display they had a dazzle set from jewel 2004 (although NOT the one with parrot) and the brush sets from that holiday.  They also had a lot of Stila, which my CCO's do not!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! That sounds amazing! I'll have to go on Saturday!

Thank you very much!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: San Marcos, TX CCS (Prime Outlet)*

I wanna go im gonna go now that i know theres a MAC outlet...I WANNA GOO...


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: San Marcos, TX CCS (Prime Outlet)*

YAY, I finally went!!

They had pretty much everything that noellethediva mentioned, but the Tint Toons were gone. Otherwise, it was just what I hoped!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: San Marcos, TX CCS (Prime Outlet)*

Tons of Holiday 2006 stuff...warm pigment set..that was pretty cool...trend palettes...patternmaker palette...and some lippies and l/gs...some e/s, fluidlines, and BB shimmerbrick in peony...looked great...some concealers, studio techs, bronzers, glimmershimmers, and 3 blushes, from patternmaker, and 2 reg ones. cant remember...but not a lot of stuff...


----------



## Suzyn (Apr 19, 2007)

My fam reunion is in Gruene this summer.  I noticed the  outlets last year as I drove thru but didn't get to stop.  Now Im wishing i had, but I know I will make time for it this year!  No doubt!  I hope they have a few things that I just can't live without!


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 15, 2007)

has some of the holiday '06 sets, the silverette case, lure e/s, a bunch of other e/s and a lot of fluidlines. 
Cant really remember any of the names, sry about that, but maybe that lil bit of info is good enough for someone


----------



## cmac (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi.
Quick question:
At what stores in Prime Outlets at San Marcos do they sell MAC produts?

Thanks


----------



## te.amo.mac (Jul 25, 2007)

its called the cosmetics company outlet, its right across from the Armani exchange and like one or two stores down from Juicy Couture.


----------



## Love2shop (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about heading out to the outlet this weekend. I live in houston, so if any of you ladies can give me an idea of what is available there please. i would really appreciate it!


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

Any new updates?  I'm thinking of taking a trip...


----------



## imoutofit (Dec 10, 2007)

I just went there today right after my final and I picked up the last Pandemonium quad.  They had a few Barbie Loves MAC e/s's, the holiday '06 palettes, the Take Flight Palette, a bunch of fluidlines (non-conformist, nightfish, delphic, new weed, lithograph, etc), and they still had the Noveltwist palettes as well.


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
I didn't know if you all were aware of a CCO opening in Cypress, TX.  It is under premium outlets and is expected to be bigger than San Marcos. 

Here is a link (I haven't seen anything posted in her yet)

Houston Premium Outlets


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 18, 2008)

ooooh yay! ive never been to the outlets in San Marcos, i'll have to go check it out soon!


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 19, 2008)

i think i am going to go later this week...any updates?


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about a trip up there sometime soon. Anyone see anything good?


----------



## miszjenny (Apr 23, 2008)

......


----------



## mi-ke_neko (Apr 28, 2008)

I went last night. No MSF's but they did have many pigments including Lovely Lily, Aire de Bleu, Mauvement and one that I had never heard of before. I don't have it in front of me but I think it might be called Revv'd Up. They had shadesticks and lots of e/s and lippies. They had two sets from Curiotease- the eyeliners and the pigments. I was going to get the pigments but wasn't too keen on the Forest Green. I did get Aire de Bleu, Revved Up, Lovely Lily and the last Night Light.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 24, 2008)

went this weekend- nothing to go nuts about. Novel twist pallets, some piggies (accent red, revved up, copperized, lovely lily, provence, fairylight, viz a violet), no msfs except the dark one, holiday 2007 pallets, many lippies and one of the couture lipglasses (it was dark). Some McQueen shadows, forespot, some c-shock, and other random ones, couple of LLL, fluidlines, TT, some lip pallets. other stuff but don't remember all of it.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 28, 2008)

ill be going by there in a week or so, does anyone know how often they get shipments in?


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 28, 2008)

Usually once every 2 - 3 weeks. You could call them and ask them when they should be getting the next order in.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone been there lately?


----------



## TehK (Dec 16, 2008)

I was there on.... Wednesday or Thursday. The girls said they had JUST got a new shipment in.

They had many, many items, many more than another CCO I visited a few days prior.

They had like 30-40 eye shadows, some MSF duos, pigments, lipglosess.... lots of stuff sorry i can't remember details... But lots of stuff, for sure.

But the girls were playing with the new stuff to decide what they wanted themselves....

I got a fafi and heatherette lipstick, and four eyeshadows (firespot, mancatcher, seedling, era).


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TehK* 

 
_I was there on.... Wednesday or Thursday. The girls said they had JUST got a new shipment in.

They had many, many items, many more than another CCO I visited a few days prior.

They had like 30-40 eye shadows, some MSF duos, pigments, lipglosess.... lots of stuff sorry i can't remember details... But lots of stuff, for sure.

But the girls were playing with the new stuff to decide what they wanted themselves....

I got a fafi and heatherette lipstick, and four eyeshadows (firespot, mancatcher, seedling, era)._

 
Thanks! I think I'm gonna go check it out!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 16, 2008)

I've been to San Marcos but not to the Prime Outlets yet. I want to go back to San Marcos and go there and get some MAC makeup from the CCO!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TehK* 

 
_I was there on.... Wednesday or Thursday. The girls said they had JUST got a new shipment in.

They had many, many items, many more than another CCO I visited a few days prior.

They had like 30-40 eye shadows, some MSF duos, pigments, lipglosess.... lots of stuff sorry i can't remember details... But lots of stuff, for sure.

But the girls were playing with the new stuff to decide what they wanted themselves....

I got a fafi and heatherette lipstick, and four eyeshadows (firespot, mancatcher, seedling, era)._

 
Did they have lots of brushes do you remember


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Did they have lots of brushes do you remember_

 
I might be going there tomorrow. If I do, I will let you know!


----------



## TehK (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry I didn't look at brushes because I picked those up at the first CCO.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello...does anyone know if they have Nice Vice pp? I'm new to this CP'ing thing, I haven't done any selling/swapping on here but I have good ebay feedback


----------



## TehK (Dec 18, 2008)

They didn't when I was there... or I certainly would have bought it!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 20, 2008)

Did they have any viva glam lipsticks? Do you remember what they had from the fafi collection?


----------



## TehK (Dec 20, 2008)

No viva glam that i recall... but i didn't look too hard at the lipsticks.

Fafi... i got a fafi lipstick... the light purple one with the green/blue shimmer in it... forget the name. And there's like a clear cosmetic bag with the fafi stuff on it, and a paint pot or two... perky? That's all i remember off the top of my head sorry


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 20, 2008)

^^ thanks


----------



## Rondafaye (Dec 20, 2008)

I was there Friday. I got:

Studio Moisture Fix SPF15
Studio Mist Blush in Misty Pink
Lipstick (frost) in Florabundi
Lipstick (lustre) in Stroke of Lust
Lipstick (amplified) in Up the Amp
Lipstick (Heatherette satin) Hollywood Nights
Royal Assets Six Metallic Eyes

They had the Nordstrom eye sets and brush sets -- quite a few brush sets, actually.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ Awesome. Did they have the 129 or 168 brush by any chance?


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 22, 2008)

what heatherette l/s did they have? tia


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_what heatherette l/s did they have? tia_

 
I want whichever one you're getting


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 22, 2008)

ok. So when you drive down there to get my l/s grab one for yourself.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_ok. So when you drive down there to get my l/s grab one for yourself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate you!! But don't be getting nothing without me..I'm so jealous!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 22, 2008)

okay sorry Tish I will get you whatever you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Would you count this as trying to make up to you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_okay sorry Tish I will get you whatever you want
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Would you count this as trying to make up to you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Rondafaye (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't look at the brushes closely Friday because they were in a case and I'd just purchased some of the Holiday sets. The only Heatherette l/s they had was the Hollywood Nights.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_ok. So when you drive down there to get my l/s grab one for yourself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and don't forget about me too hehe


----------



## sinergy (Dec 23, 2008)

how much do the brush sets run at CCO? Ill be twenty minute away from san marcos on vacation this week, getting packed and ready to go now..so I will stop by there first chance I get and 'report'


----------



## utgirl2006 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the brush sets are around $33-$35.  I love 'em.


----------



## Blumor424 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
  I went to the San Marcos CCO yesterday,
  here are a few MAC things I remember them having:

Pigments: gilded green, olive green, rushmetal, fairylite, revved up, dark soul, smoke signal, provence, kitschmas, copper sparkle?, melon, off the radar, pink pearl, old gold or gold mode?

Several mineralize skinfinishes and duos, about 4 of the contour/highlighter compacts.

About 10 slimshines, a good number of lipglosses and lipsticks.

Tons of shadows especially purples and blues, some mineralize duos.  Painpots: rollickin, fresco rose, groundwork, painterly, and maybe one other.  A few blushes, can't rememer the names now, but about 4.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 29, 2008)

Went yesterday and picked up

Fafi Eyes 1 just cause. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fun n sexy lipstick
pleasure principle dazzleglass
cash flow paint pot


they had about ten or eleven cash flow paint pots, fresco rose, rollickin, girl friendly, and a few others,

 time and space and evening aura (Neo Sci Fi) 

still had all three McQueen eyeshadows. 

moonflower, fertile, sweet lust, uh, a lot of eyeshadows actually, i think there was a take wing eye quad both fafi eye quads, 

most of the fafi lipsticks except for fun n sexy i took the last one of that,

glamour o.d. dazzle glass no more pleasure principle, but there were a few other ones there, 

lots of lipsticks and glosses a few neo sci fi ones, but im not sure which they were, no electro though, cause i was looking for that one..a few heatherette lipsticks 

the nordstrum brush sets i think around 33.75 heirloom ones cheaper than that.

heatherette beauty powder light flush MSF and one other, i dont rememver what it was..

hyperreal foundations in nc500 nc200 nc300
various studio fix and msfs not a wide variety 

quite a few nail polishes and pigments but i didnt look at them. hope this helped someone if you are trying to get over there!

o yea they had the fafi dolls too.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 30, 2008)

they had melrose mood and hollywood nights heatherette lipsticks...HTH...


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Next time someone goes...Please CP me a Melrose Mood.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 30, 2008)

Darn...I wanted the Fun N Sexy lipstick!! I want to go. I live so close. TISh if I go, I'll pick you up one. I can't promise you anything though!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Darn...I wanted the Fun N Sexy lipstick!! I want to go. I live so close. TISh if I go, I'll pick you up one. I can't promise you anything though!_

 
Thanks girl...you are always so sweet!! Just let me know if you go...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

I told my mom that I want to go to San Marcos on saturday to go to the CCO and see what MAC products that I want to purchase. What I want from there is:

Fafi Eyes 1
Heatherette Trios 1 and 2
Fafi Beauty Powder in Belightful
some paint pots
Pink Pearl pigment
Revved Up pigment
Jardin Aires pigment
Fleshpot and Lollipop Lovin' l/s
and maybe some mineralize eyeshadow duos

I really want to go there so badly and hopefully that I'll go there!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ My dh just said it less than 2 hours away for me...I said you wanna ride up there with me...He said ...Hell to the No...not for makeup!! LOL


----------



## Brittni (Dec 30, 2008)

^ But it's not JUST makeup...CCO's have perfume and bath products, too! Even umbrella's... lmao


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^Yeah he goes to the one with me here and it's 14 miles away and he hates it ....I can't win this one...I will have to go solo if I go


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 30, 2008)

if anyone finds lollipop lovin can they pleaseee cp for me i wanted melrose mood too but im not sure about it now


----------



## sinergy (Dec 30, 2008)

I didnt see anY Heatherette Eye Trios when I was there, also I didnt much care for Hollywood nights or Melrose Mood when i swatched them, JMO but that Fun n Sexy!! I dont know how I let that one get by me the first time!!!! If I go again before we go back home, Ill let everyone know.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm going to San Marcos in the morning to go to the CCO for the first time! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 3, 2009)

I went today. I didn't see anything I wanted at all. I did pick up the 129 brush though. Hopefully you'll find something you like. They didn't have anything from Heatherette. 

There were some things from fafi like the quads, lipsticks not so innocent, utterly frivolous, and flash n dash. 

E/S (the ones i remember)- evening aura, time and space, meet the fleet, cranberry, talent pool, moonflower, digit, pen n pink, juxt, fig 1, signed sealed, stars by night 

They had a lot of lipsticks and lipglasses but I didn't see any that I liked. 

They had one more your ladyship pigment left. 

Paint pots- perky, girls something, cash flow, and rollickin 

I feel like I should have picked up the fafi quad 1. Oh well...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to the CCO today and it was fun!!!! They didn't have the Heatherette collection that I was looking for but I got the Fafi Eyes 1, Pink Pearl, Revved Up and Viz-A-Violet pigments, and Girl Friendly paint pot. My sister gave me the Jade Eye fluidline and I want to go there again!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 4, 2009)

I ended up going back to pick up Fafi eyes 1 and evening aura e/s.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 4, 2009)

^^ Oh my Lil Lady J is turning into ME!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Oh my Lil Lady J is turning into ME!!!_

 
HAHA for real. I think you got me more hooked on MAC. You were my "drug" supplier and now I cannot stop!! lolz!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 17, 2009)

has anyone been lately? just wondering what their latest shipment looked like, i should be back in town around the 24th so Ill be sure to make a trip over there...=)


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 17, 2009)

I haven't been since the last time you posted. I want to go and pick up the 136 brush I saw there but I'm trying not to spend so much on MAC. If you go please please please update!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 17, 2009)

will do!


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 18, 2009)

I called there today to see if they got anything new in but they said they only got Estee Lauder and Clinique. They said they will be getting a shipment in about a week or two weeks.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 20, 2009)

I went today. Nothing new. Same stuff as last time. They said they will be getting shipment sometime soon. I will update the next time I go. Sorry nothing special at all. I just picked up the 136 brush and light flush MSF.


----------



## juicy415 (Jan 20, 2009)

im dying for emote blush, lollipop lovin l/s, melrose l/s can someone cp one of those for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? ill really appreciate it


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 20, 2009)

They didn't have lollipop lovin nor melrose mood. Sorry~


----------



## sinergy (Jan 23, 2009)

ok they got their new shipment in and its pretty big, from what i could tell, i had to hurry cause i wasnt alone, but this is what i seen

still had most fafi stuff
four out of five neo sci fi shadows, sorry didnt seen which ones they were just seen the pots and they had a few of the lipglosses too
most starflash shadows no smoke and diamonds
the purple/pink heatherette trio they had quite a few of those
lots of single eyeshadows, all climate blue shadows..i got surreal instead of warm chill because the color was almost the same and the payoff of surreal was better
only four paint pots nothing special just the same ones that are always there
most of the nordstrom shadow quads and lip gloss threesomes, they had lots of these
there was a two pack of macro violet and the black creme liner with a brush for 22 dollars
lots of select sheer concealers to choose from
more foundations 
msfs goldspill and another one and they had one northern lights but i got that one
fafi and heatherett beauty powders
some new brushes but i didnt get a chance to see which ones, sorry! 
they had a lot of eyeshadows though, so if anyone else goes maybe they can get a better idea of what was there, the girls at the counter were going thru all the singles they said they had one or two bell bottom blue pigment they told me their shipment was really big eyeshadow wise...but i just didnt have time to go thru it all. 

all i got was blue flame surreal and northen lights o and there was that same bright pink lipstick from heatherette, just a few dazzleglasses but lots of new lipglosses.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 26, 2009)

I might go back to the CCO next month or in March if anyone wants to meet up. I'm hoping that they'll have the Heatherette collection and the MSFs (Light Flush, Northern Light, Warmed and Gold Spill).


----------



## Mel913 (Feb 28, 2009)

I went today wasn't to impressed I like the Roundrock location better 

the things I could remember
neo sci fi e/s's
both fafi blushes
3 fafi lipsticks flash n dash the purple & one other one can't remember the name
2 paint pots rollickin & fresco rose
the mineralize e/s's sea & sky & pink split are the names I remember I know there was about 5 or more other ones
MSF's in light flush, global glow & goldspill
both fafi quads
Suite Array duos I think all of them
the heatherette trio the one w/ the pink e/s's
lots of lipsticks & e/'s as usual
starflash e/s's 
some heatherette lipglasses sockhop & some other one
beauty powder blushes feeling & shy beauty
mineralize blush love thing
belightful powder
studio sculpt foundation darker shades
not much selection on brushes 150,183,129,219,266,163,174,162,189,194 & 249 or it was 252 I can't remember
fafi dolls,bags & tote


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to the CCO Saturday evening! Is anyone going on Saturday? If so, let me know.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Did you see anything good?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 26, 2009)

^They had the same stuff as last time. I only got three things there. I got Solar Riche bronzer, Greenstroke paint pot and Rollickin paint pot. I'm thinking about going back there for the 165 brush, 129 brush and the loose beauty powders as well as the mineralize sheersheen loose powder.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you go to the round rock location? They get a lot of good brushes in.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 26, 2009)

No, maybe I should go there one day. I've heard that's an awesome CCO. I'll probably get my mom to stop by there if she wants to buy me some MAC lol


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL that would be nice! If I go there anytime soon, I'll let you know what they got there.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 10, 2009)

I went a few days ago while visiting my sister in Austin.  A lot of what you all listed was still there (neo sci-fi e/s minus expensive pink, those four paintpots, TONS of fafi collection, etc.)

they also had all msf's from the bbr collection, though they only had one brunette one left when i was there.  also a lot of dame edna powders, random l/g & l/s, some NC35/NC50 concealer . . .

pigments:  melon, cocomotion, jardin aires, mauvement, gold mode, gold stroke, pink pearl, heritage rouge, blonde's gold, mutiny

e/s:  fafi quad 2, tempting quad, rss (?) (smokey) e/s palette, [ signed, sealed ], claire de lune, pagan (mcqueen collection), graphology, copperplate, phloof! (emanuel collection), and plenty more.

they had quite a few more things, but those are the ones i remember specifically.

EDIT:  Also, they had aire de blu pigment, and copper sparkle if i remember correctly


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 1, 2009)

has any one been lately i work like 20 mins from the outlet and after reading im thinking of going. a

are all the items full price or are they discounted 

do u know if they would accept a mac pro card


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

All CCO pricing is 25-30% off retail and No they do not accept the MAC Pro card for discount purposes


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 10, 2009)

i went on thursday i picked up 2 e/s a fluid line 2 pigments a paint pot and a msf they hads tons of dame edna and a few hello kitty things and some stuff from fafi and ungaro there were getting in new pigments on tuesday so i will be back up there haha not many brushes at all


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice! I hope they have Big Bow!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 25, 2009)

has anyone been here recently?  TIA!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 31, 2009)

If you find this helpful, *thanks* please...I have few
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I went to both the San Marcos CCO and Round Rock CCO this past Thursday 10/29.

Wow, let me say the way they distribute stuff to CCO's is unfair. Totes need to write to the regional manager for more and better stuff in San Marcos CCO.

Ummm from what I can recall @ *San Marcos CCO*:

Hello Kitty Reflects Very Pink Glitter
Hello Kitty MAC dolls.
All Fafi figurines and t-shirts. Small Fafi  or Hello Kitty makeup bags-not sure. 
Both Rose Romance Beauty Powders: Blush of Youth and Summer Rose. 
A forest green looking paint pot. Can't recall name.
Pigments: Melon and Gold Stroke. And maybe 2-4 more new ones I can't recall.
Hello Kitty Quad in Lucky Tom.
From Grand Duos collection: Love Rock (pink half/ pink-gold swirl half) and Earth to Earth (earthy gold half/yellow earthy gold-y swirl half) Mineral Cheek Duos? (Not sure what you call them.)
They're out of Electro l/s from Neo Sci Fi-poo.
Blushes in Sweet as Cocoa and Blunt. And then 1-2 more I can't recall.
Night Violet Mattene l/s.

*Round Rock CCO* holy crap!!!
They have the *165* Brush for $24!!!!
SugarSweet collection shadsticks in Red Velvet, Cake Shop, and possibly Butternutty and I think 1-2 of the Tri-Colour L/g.
Hello Kitty Reflects Very Pink Glitter
They have a load of Hello Kitty Fun and Games Blush and 2 Hello Kitty Tippy blushes left. Hello Kitty l/g in Nice To Be Nice (sheer orange w/ sparkle) and Fast Friends (sheer violet w/ sparkle).
They have both Beauty Powders from Hello Kitty, loads!!!
Blast O' Blue l/s.
NW50 concealer. 
They have loads of X-Rocks blush from Neo Sci Fi!
I got the last Iridescent Powder in Belightful in Fafi packaging, but they have tons more in reg. packaging. 
Both cream colour cheek stains from Emanuel Ungaro for MAC in Fresh Morning and
 Crushed Bougainvillea.
6 cream blushes I can't recall.
Pincurl e/s.
Knight e/s.
4 Neo Sci Fi e/s.
Prussian e/s.
Liquer and Rich & Ripe l/g from Cult of Cherry.
Orpheus and Raven Power Kohl Pencils.
Possibly Deep Blue Green Pigment.
Smoke Signals collection's Smoke Signal Pigment.
3-4 Sculpting Powder thingies.
Flirt and Tease Blush.


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 4, 2009)

man san marcos needs to get more stuff i need to call and find out when they get a shipment i meet the manager and she liked me so hopefully she wont mind me calling


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't been to the CCO since June! I do want to go back there to see what they have.


----------



## ladyJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 1, 2009)

so i went today and i was just looking to get some pigments and wow did they have a selection 

they had 
lurk about
mutiny 
aire de blu
deep blue green ( they only had the tester i was pissed cause they wouldn't sell it to me i want it so bad)
pink pearl
reflects very pink
cold stone
cira plum
cocomotion
blonde gold
heritage rouge
copper beam
jardin aires
gilded green
melon
mega rich 
cool pink
clear blue sky
pink vivd
burnt burgundy 
spiritualize 

they also had lots of dame edna and rose romance beauty powers

i also remember fresh green mix and at least 10 mineralize shadows 

i didn't look at any of the lip products 

a good amount of e/s 

a few mineralize skin finishes 
i got 
mutiny pigment
melon pigment 
burnt burgundy pigment
silver stoke fluidline
newly minted e/s
gulf stream e/s
warming tend e/s
clarity e/s
post haste e/s 

they are getting a shipment the 2nd week of dec so i will go back then 

hope that helps


----------



## sinergy (Dec 2, 2009)

ill be visiting around the 18th..hope they get a nice huge shipment in dec. so i can buy a ton of stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks for the update/info.


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, paparazziboy for the update! I was at the embassy suites near there today so I was able to swing by! I got cool pink pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you are looking for pigments this is a great Cco, and they also have a ton of single eyeshadows. From the top of my head I saw: flourishing, rite of spring, seedling, poison pen, pen n pink, green from Alexander mcqueen, star by night, etc etc. There are a lot more. As for palettes, they have 2 trip palettes, 08 holiday in warm, cool and classic; both dame Edna trios; many lip palettes from colour forms, holiday, etc. Decent collection


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 2, 2009)

Burnt Burgundy?!?! Discontinued much!? X)
I'm zeroing in!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Burnt Burgundy?!?! Discontinued much!? X)
I'm zeroing in!_

 
trust me i saw it and was like shut up omg i have to get it im  gonna go pic up another one soon assuming they still have it when i get some cash hopefully saturday or monday


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 7, 2009)

For all those that gave thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 7, 2009)

i called them today they are getting a shipment sometime next week im gonna go to day and get fresh green mix and maybe some more pigments


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 8, 2009)

i ended up getting 
fresh green mix mes
heritage rouge pigment
vintage green pigment
off the page e/s
moss scape p/p

does any one know when vintage green came out i looked on the pro site and they didnt have anything on it


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm went today...for Burnt Burgundy pigment but passed in favor of Spaced Out blush, Naked Space l/g, and a back up of Astral l/s. 

They have:
165 brush
Nordstrom Graphic Garden Summer Crop Lip Bag Set
set contains:
-SummerCrop l/g (frost)
-Semi-Annual l/s(Lustre)
-Garden Bed l/s (Lustre)
Nordstrom Graphic Garden e/s x6 in Freshcut and Graphic Garden
Both Nordstrom Graphic Garden Brush sets
Out of Sweet as Cocoa blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 True Romantic Blushes left
Serenely Blush, good amount left
Both Neo Sci Fi Sheertone Shimmer blushes in X-Rocks and Spaced Out 
NW45 Studio Fix Powders
Studio Sculpt NW55
(Pro Product) Cream Color Bases in Virgin Isle, Root, Tint, and Bronze
Hue Dejarose Fragrance
Mineralize blushes in Moon River and Grand Duo
Look in a Box Sets in Siren and Seductress
Sheerspark Powders in Old English, Commemorate, Personal Touch, and Keepsake.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 9, 2009)

ill be in town next weekend so im headed straight for the cco..wouldnt it be just peachy if i showed up right when they get a shipment? *sigh* have any of you noticed if they still have fafi lipsticks? I need backup of my Utterly Frivolous backup..


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Hmmm went today...for Burnt Burgundy pigment but passed in favor of Spaced Out blush, Naked Space l/g, and a back up of Astral l/s. 

They have:
165 brush
Nordstrom Graphic Garden Summer Crop Lip Bag Set
-SummerCrop l/g (frost)
-Semi-Annual l/s(Lustre)
-Garden Bed l/s (Lustre)
Nordstrom Graphic Garden e/s x6 in Freshcut and Graphic Garden
Both Nordstrom Graphic Garden Brush sets
Out of Sweet as Cocoa blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 True Romantic Blushes left
Serenely Blush
Both Neo Sci Fi Shimmer blushes in X-Rocks and Spaced Out 
NW45 Studio Fix Powders
Studio Sculpt NW55
Cream Color Bases in Virgin Isle, Root, Tint, and Bronze
Hue Dejarose Fragrance
Mineralize blushes in Moon River and Grand Duo
Look in a Box Sets in Siren and Seductress
Sheerspark Powders in Old English, Commemorate, Personal Touch, and Keepsake._

 
you saw the 165 brush did see it 
well i saw a duo fiber one but it was perscriptives not mac 
i get all the single shadows from there and depot them and b2m but they havnet gotten any more really

i wish i got the last old gold pigment


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_ill be in town next weekend so im headed straight for the cco..wouldnt it be just peachy if i showed up right when they get a shipment? *sigh* have any of you noticed if they still have fafi lipsticks? I need backup of my Utterly Frivolous backup..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Idk, about Utterly Frivolous but as I can recall they have the really dark brown/maroon one and probably the really bright red one. I totes would call and see.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_you saw the 165 brush did see it 
well i saw a duo fiber one but it was perscriptives not mac 
i get all the single shadows from there and depot them and b2m but they havnet gotten any more really

i wish i got the last old gold pigment_

 
Yeah the 165 is just hanging out there in one of those glass jars---all dirty and beat up from nasty chicks actually using it. Ewww.... Nice and unrecognizable now.

Yesh, I play the b2m game with all these blushes and shadows I depot too.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 9, 2009)

Interesting how Pro product is leaking into the CCO.
I pray Dirty Plum and a marathon of Pro blushes mosey in there.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention,

They also have:
Pastorale Pigment
Strobe Liquid
Lightful Deep Ultramoisture Creme
Gently Off Eye and Lip Makeup Remover (or so it looks, could be a toner)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 10, 2009)

EDIT:12/17/09-Sorry correction, only 3N and 1N is up at San Marcos! 3N is included the Warm and Cozy Collection.

Original Post:
And I also recall 2N l/g and 3N l/g being there, so might as well swing by the CCO and get them now instead of waiting for the Warm and Cozy Collection.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

@Sinergy-Good news Utterly Frivolous l/s is still up at the San Marcos CCO as well as the Round Rock CCO!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Forgot to mention,

They also have:
Pastorale Pigment
Strobe Liquid
Lightful Deep Ultramoisture Creme
*Gently Off Eye and Lip Makeup Remover (or so it looks, could be a toner)_

 
Correction* the pinky liquid I saw was Charged Water-Renewal Defense
And they now also have Studio Moisture Fix Lotion Hydrate Studio


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 14, 2009)

EDIT:12/17/09-Sorry correction, only 3N and 1N is up at San Marcos!

So went today to the *San Marcos* and *RoundRock* CCO today:

*San Marcos* today:
165 brush still there.
1N l/g and *3N l/g still there. 

*3N l/g btw is part of the upcoming Warm and Cozy Collection.*

Another Nordstrom Graphic Garden Lip Bag arrived
It contains:
-Baby Blooms l/g
-Soft Illusion l/s
-Amplified Spice Flower l/s

Pastorale Pigment
Electro l/s back in stock
Utterly Frivolous l/s still available
Hot Planet Mineralize blush Duo
Beiged Bliss Polish x 1
Plasma Blu  Polish x 1
Phosphor Polish x 3
Vestral White Polish
Golded Polish
$$$$$ Yes Polish
Demi Blanc Polish
Metalist Polish

*Roundrock CCO* today:
Say hi and chat with Alexis, she's so friendly and fun!

Both Rose Romance blushes
Nordstrom Colour Form Powder in Play Around Pink
Gold Deposit MSF
Curiositease 5 mini plushglass set
Curiositease 5 mini warm lipgloss set

Pigments:
Kitchmas, Copperbeam, Gold Stroke, Circa Plum, Smoke Signal, Steel Blue, Lark About, Lovely Lily, Antique Green, Reflects Very Pink glitter, Bell Bottom Blue, Gilded Green, and Steel Blue.

Mineralize Duo e/s:
Engaging, Sea and Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Silversmith, Love Connection, Odd Couple, and Family Silver.

Mineralize Trio e/s:
Danger Zone, Interview, Outspoken, Persuasive, Word of Mouth

Nordstrom Novel Twist- 5 warm eyes palette

Nordstrom Colour Forms- 5 warm eyes palette and 5 cool eyes palette

Mac Trip- 5 cool eyes palette
Mac Trip- 4 cool face palette
Mac Trip- 5 cool eyes and face palette

Mineralize blush Duo:
Love Rock, Earth to Earth, and Moon River.

Lip Gelee:
2 unnamed Gelees, Lu-Be-Lu, She Boom, Lil Sizzler, and Lilacrush.

Lacquer:
Sheena and Varneesh.

Lipgloss:
Pink Grapefruit, Naked Space, Red Devil, Squeeze It, Nice To Be Nice, Possum Nose, Hot Frost, Rich and Ripe, Soft Wave, Snowgirl, Nothingless, Frozen Dream, *Icescape, Prize Petal, Bare Truth, Hey Sailor, Bateaux, Lusterwhite, Soft and Slow, Ensign, Cherry Blossom, Pinkarat, First Bloom, Crescent, Dark Flower, Russian Red, and Moonbathe.

**Icescape l/g btw is apart of the the upcoming Love Lace collection.*

Shadesticks:
Penny, Lemon Chiffon, Cakeshop, Butternutty, Red Velvet, Pink Couture, Lucky Jade, Sea Me, and Fresh Cement.

At San Marcos got Serenely blush a back up of Spaced Out blush, then at Roundrock Knight e/s and Glamour Check e/s and Talent Pool e/s from Starflash, and then Red Devil l/g, Icescape l/g, and a Naked Space l/g backup. Fine day and drive from and to sa with light traffic.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 15, 2009)

great info thanks so much!!! im going first thing friday morning, i wont get into town till late thursday night..Ill be picking up my utterly frivolous and maybe even electro ive passed it up twice and it keeps showing up so maybe i just need it. and also 3n..thanks again for the info!

that round rock CCO seems to get tons of good stuff! maybe on our way home after vacation my hubs will drive me by that one..


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 15, 2009)

i need to go to the round rock one but its such a drive from san antonio


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_great info thanks so much!!! im going first thing friday morning, i wont get into town till late thursday night..Ill be picking up my utterly frivolous and maybe even electro ive passed it up twice and it keeps showing up so maybe i just need it. and also 3n..thanks again for the info!

that round rock CCO seems to get tons of good stuff! maybe on our way home after vacation my hubs will drive me by that one.._

 
I know. I shouldn't just circle around Electro this time. I lost out on Blast O' Blue that way. I'll get it, try it out many ways, and return it if necessary. I'll prob get some lippies from Dame Edna too--if I'm gonna get something as bold as Electro why not? haha

Does anyone else ever think Dame Edna is just the saddest drag queen since her collection is in utter abundance in CCOs? I can only imagine the ocean of tears that queen cried. :[


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 16, 2009)

Btw along with *Icescape l/g*, *Pincurl e/s* and *Raven eye kohl pencil* are up at the Roundrock CCO too!

These two are also part of the coming *Love Lace Collection*!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 18, 2009)

Visited *San Marcos* 2x today since I was working close by:

Black Russian, Rave, Molasses, and Fly By Blu PearlGlide Pencils are there! Got Rave and Blu! Awesome!

Iris Accents pencil--the full thing--not the Heatherette half/half---is there.

Fascinating eye kohl. 

New e/s:
Bitter, Apres-ski, poison pen, flip, *pincurl, mont black (carbon w/ gold glitter), top knot (carbon with purple glitter), deep shade, shore leave, of summer, smoke and diamonds, and sugar shot.

**Pincurl is part of the upcoming Love Lace Collection.*

Pink Split, Family Silver, and Sea & Sky Mineral Eye Duos.

Danger Zone, Out Spoken, and Interview Mineral Eye Trios.

DAZZLE LASH MASCARA in Black Dazzle.

Butternutty and Red Velvet Shadesticks.

Feeling Blush is back.

Deep Blue Green, Bell-Bottom Blue, and Mauvement pigment are there.

And there's 1 Burnt Burgundy pigment left as of tonight!
I took one and so did another Specktra member I just met at the CCO, JasmineACD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Got Electro l/s, Coral Polyp l/s, Kanga-rouge l/s, Possum Nose Pink l/g, BB pigment, rave n blue pearlglide pencils, and Fascinating eye khol. Seriously need to take pics of my haulage this last two months! XD


----------



## JasmineACD (Dec 18, 2009)

It was great meeting you tonight!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JasmineACD* 

 
_It was great meeting you tonight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah it was really cool meeting you too!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 18, 2009)

i was there today too i wish i could have met some of you guys i was there around 3 haha i go like once a week lol and just spend and spend lol. 

i picked up 
165 brush 
deep blue green pigment
vintage gold pigment
lark about pigment
petalescent e/s
100 stroke e/s

i wish i would have looked on here b4 i went cause i got the sea and sky duo at the mac store only an hour earlier kinda mad about that so im gonna return it unopened to the store

at the mac store i got
sea and sky duo 
violet pigment 
and soba e/s with my b2m


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 18, 2009)

I possibly caught a glimpse of you on my way in during my lunch break paparazzi boy.


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 19, 2009)

yah i had on a brown jacket going in


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 19, 2009)

Nah. Not you.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 22, 2009)

So I went the other day really fast run thru, i was very dissapointed there weren't very any foundations or pressed powders..but there were a few different shades of the mineral foundation a few msfs, the sames one mentioned in previous posts i think. charge water, strobe cream, studio fix moisturizer, lots of tender tones, uhhmm..i didnt see any paint pots..was i just not lookin in the right place? they moved stuff around from the last time i was there...a few cream color bases..uhm...still have one of the fafi eye quads, and had the cult of cherry quads..dame edna quads and holiday quads. quite a few pigments actually didnt really go thru them tho sorry, lipglosses they had the tri ones from was it sugar sweet? anyhoo...dame edna ones, a few plushglass and a few neo sci fi..lipsticks still had electro, and the fafi ones i had been looking for...shadows they had sea and sky, danger zone, and like six other mineralize ones, starflash shadows, still had a few alexander mcqueen ones, they had a bunch of new ones, but i didnt get names on anything i was in such a hurry but they were all pretty random, IMO..

i did pick up fafi lipsticks in utterly frivolous and flash n dash, which i really dont know why i grabbed this one, its orangey base makes my teeth look yellow, i think...i think i need to give it away for christmas..anyhow...grabbed possum nose pink lipgloss from dame edna, black russian eyeliner, sea and sky eyeshadow, top knot eyeshadow...which this one is for a christmas present, smoke and diamonds eyeshadow, and another mineralize eyeshadow..outspoken...


i was very rushed and sadly didnt get to look thru every little thing..hope next time i get to go i can get more stuff tho..


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 22, 2009)

i gave in and pick up the 165 brush im probably gonna get the 150 also when i go back. they still have a ton of pigments im gonna go back and get all the ones i dont have. i need to pick up the sea and sky duo since i returned the one i got from the mac store 13.50 is better than 19.50 right


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 22, 2009)

Was in the area today:
Out of Rave Pearlglide Pencil
Out of Sea & Sky Mineral Duo Shadow
Out of Spaced Out Blush
Only 3 Pink Pearl Pigments left

New:
Sateen Petite Lavender Makeup Bag
Just A Pinch Gel Blush

Today sucked only cuz rave pearlglide had vanished over the weekend. At least I got black russian + 1 backup, fly by blue pearlglide , and dazzle lash mascara. Other than that "meh" day.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 22, 2009)

@paparazziboy-Heads up. Shoulda bought Sea & Sky from the CCO while you were there, then done the return to MAC. They're all out of Sea & Sky.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 23, 2009)

that was fast! (them running out of it) did you know you can ask them how many of a particular item they have available? like i checked all the stuff i bought just in case there was something i could wait on.(of course there wasnt.but still) like my fave lipstick from fafi..they had like 78+ and like four sea and sky..


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 23, 2009)

damn they are out out of sea and sky im sure they put one aside for me they always keep something for me im there once a week lol. i get a of the onezies but im going to lush at north start today so i guess i will pick up sea and sky then at mac lol just incase man i should have bout it at cco lol


----------



## Caderas (Dec 23, 2009)

@sinergy:  what cult of cherry quad was it?  i didn't care much for shadowy lady, but tempting and spiced were looking real good imo!

i'll let you guys know if the Round Rock is still carrying Sea & Sky in the next few days when i'll be there!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 23, 2009)

@Sinergy-I'm glad they do a count too. Some ppl treat that like it's the end of the world! And I swatched Utterly Frivolous it's pretty neat! 
@Caderas-Brave and good travels!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 24, 2009)

since the the MAC pigments jars have been down sized im gonna go to cco and buy all the old size pigments that i dont have asap


----------



## sinergy (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_@sinergy:  what cult of cherry quad was it?  i didn't care much for shadowy lady, but tempting and spiced were looking real good imo!_

 
they had tempting and shadowy lady..that tempting one was very pretty, swatched nicely..i almost got it..but sadly put it back to get mineralize shadows. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_@Sinergy-I'm glad they do a count too. Some ppl treat that like it's the end of the world! And I swatched Utterly Frivolous it's pretty neat! 
@Caderas-Brave and good travels!_

 
see when i first tried utterly frivolous i didnt think i was going to like it, but i think ive mentioned this before an MA in chicago gave me a great combo with this lipstick, buerre lipliner, and totally it lipgloss (fafi)  and it looks so good with purple or blue eyeshadow combos. im anywhere from nc37-42 thru out the yr..and just love the way it looks with my skin tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive recently been wearing it with love alert dazzleglass also. you can wear it lightly so its not so bright or BAM! a louder lip look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_since the the MAC pigments jars have been down sized im gonna go to cco and buy all the old size pigments that i dont have asap_

 

i think thats a great idea..i hadnt really thought of that..


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 26, 2009)

so i have a serious cco problem lol i go way to much lol

i went today (saturday)

it was really busy i even helped a lady with her foundation the people working couldnt answer her questions about studio fix  and the msf's 

so i helped her out and explained everything she wanted to know she said i was a good sales person she came in for one thing and left with like 5 things  that i told her about haha

so for what i mini hauled

150 brush
223 brush 

antique green pigment
green stroke paint pot
mega rich pigment
bell bottom blue pigment
circa plum pigment
top knot e/s
graphology e/s
fox tail technakohl 
hyachinth eye kohl 

i wish they had sea and sky duo


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2009)

ATTENTION..  there are 2-3 Sea & Sky duo's at Round Rock!  ;D

i just posted a huge update from yesterday here!  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/r...50/index3.html

if you guys have any questions on what's there or anything, hit me back while my mind is fresh, haha.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 11, 2010)

any updates my lovelies?!?! =)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 11, 2010)

Went today...Feeling and Blunt blush are back and they have a Couture Black Box for $64.

Slim pickins...


----------



## paparazziboy (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks goat goat 
they should be getting a shipment sometime this week i called last week so i hope they get more pigments in i need the full size ones haha u know what im talking about goat goat.

yay for meeting you at mac i did a look with the sea and sky i picked up that day i have to picture mail it to u


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay for meeting you too man!

I'm totes with you on the piggies; it's you and me at the mouth of a MAC stream with a net grabbing all the old pigments from the Pro and Perm line!

Oh and got Sea and Sky, Blot Powder, 5N l/s, Fresh Brew l/s, and some ZOOM today at Macys, yay for Xmas gift cards! The power of purchasing influence is strong!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2010)

So Paparazzi got the low down and passed on the good word of the bounty at the CCO earlier today, I went to follow up this evening! Many thanks boy, many thanks!:

Style Warrior Collection:
Eversun Blush and On a Mission Blush
Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Lustre Drops in Bronze Hero, Pink Rebel, and Sun Rush.
Night Manoeurvres, Vibrant Grape, Soft Force, and Tempting e/s.
Purple Rite and Tribalist l/s.
Fierce and Fabulous l/g and Style Warrior l/g.

Naked Honey Collection:
Naked Honey Body Wash
Naked Honey Hand and Body Lotion
Naked Honey Suave
Buzz and Queen Bee l/g
Golden Nectar and Honey Light Highlight Powder

Prep + Prime Eye in Medium

Dazzleglasses in Local Colour, Euro Beat, Rue'd Rouge, Stop! Look!, and Roman Holiday.

Lickable, Ever Embellish, Spice Is Nice, A Rose Romance, Pure Rose, The Scene, Made with Love, Blow Dry, Shy Girl and Way to Love l/s.

Tricolour L/g:
Consume Me, Triple-Yum, Tasty, Simply Delicious, and Just Dessert l/g.

Marbleized L/g:
Nice Mix Up, Crazy Haute ,Funky Fusion, Miss Marble, Eclectic Edge, and Pretty Pattern l/g.

Red Velvet Shadestick.

She's A Star! l/g.

Colour Craft Mineral E/s Quad:
Eccentricity, Girlish Romp, and Fashion Patch.

Mineral E/s duos:
Two to Glow, Earthly Riches, and Engaging.

New E/s:
Pincurl, Submarine, Copperplate, Dear Cupcake, Et Tu Bouquet?, Phloof!, Flourishing, Silverthorn, Flip, Pollinator, Samoa Silk, Tete A Tint, Time and Space, Sign Sealed,  and Deep Shade e/s. 

Creme Blushes:
Sweet William, Cheery, Pleasureful, and Blossoming.

Solar Riche in Sci Fi packaging.

Mineral blushes:
Cheek and cheerful, improvise, and hard finish.

Mineral cheek duos:
2 Intenso left and Light over Dark.

MSF:
Cheeky Bronze, Porcelain Pink, and Sunny by Nature MSF.

Crushed Bougainvillea Colour Base from Emanuel Ungaro.


----------



## paparazziboy (Jan 22, 2010)

haha your welcome i will be back up there tomorrow picking up more stuff u know i have a makeup shopping problem


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_haha your welcome i will be back up there tomorrow picking up more stuff u know i have a makeup shopping problem_

 
I might go again too, I really wanted that bright future e/s if they had it-gotta use it with goldenrod!

And that Cheeky Bronze MSF!


----------



## paparazziboy (Jan 22, 2010)

So I got 
Cheeky bronze msf 
Naked honey body wash
Naked honey lotion
Naked honey skin saluve
Pro long mascara
Rollikin paint pot
Solar riche bronzing powder 
Vibrant grape e/s
Steamy e/s
Vellum e/s
Pincurl e/s 
Contrast e/s 

They r out of copperplate which makes me sad


----------



## sinergy (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for the update. btw i hope no one ever buys submarine. what a waste of money IMO. i hate that color. (sorry that sounds violent..i just cant get anything out of that sucka!!)    im not going to be back in the area till may/june =( but i have talked my bff into going into the cco with a list from me for the stuff i want...she is coming to visit me in march, so i think i need to get started on that list. thank you for the info!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_So I got 
Cheeky bronze msf 
Naked honey body wash
Naked honey lotion
Naked honey skin saluve
Pro long mascara
Rollikin paint pot
Solar riche bronzing powder 
Vibrant grape e/s
Steamy e/s
Vellum e/s
Pincurl e/s 
Contrast e/s 

They r out of copperplate which makes me sad_

 
Copperplate looked like Coquette to me, Idk.

I did indeed go and get vibrant grape for myself--and 100 strokes which I'll have to return or sell cause I have a mineral like it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 4, 2010)

Her Fancy l/s :/ That's all I saw up there this evening.


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 17, 2010)

any updates i havent been in awhile i had to cut down on my shopping


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_any updates i havent been in awhile i had to cut down on my shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea me too dude, me and glamqueen are gonna try and meet up this weekend and see what's cooking.

So glad you're alive paparazzi!


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 18, 2010)

haha thank girl im alive i have been super busy lately with dance its competition season so im busy all the time and all my money goes to travel.
i was in new Orleans and Florida last weekend in  Austin this weekend Dallas the next then Houston the next then back to Austin im booked till almost the end or march 

i need new makeup it makes me happy when i buy it and since i havent bought it im not happy i still have lots of stuff to get from mac like my spring color stuff i want 

btw show orchid l/s is coming out again its a must have i wanted violetta but i dont think mac has it anymore


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 20, 2010)

Totes glad you have all that going on, cause I was like--*check the missing persons reports today* lol

Ah, yes I jumped on Show Orchid the night I went to the Color Forecast preview party.

BUT...I paid $4.50 too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...of course the CCO had to start carrying it dammit. I had to work over in the outlets today, so I got a look! 

SO @ Marcos CCO today:

**Part of the RIVETING collection for February *
****PRO product

Trimming Talk, _**Full Fushcia_ (lipstick), Fast Thrill, Crazee, B-Babe, Gleam, **Bubbles*, **+**Show Orchid*, What A Do!, Chingnon, Profusion, Burnin, and Mellow Mood l/s.

Min e/s in Danger Zone

Mineral blush in Hand Finish.

Dazzleglass in Goldyrocks

Holiday Stuff - Frisky Business bright miniglasses x 5 l/g, House of Mirth lip bag and 6 x Smoke and Mirrors e/palette. 

Mini pigiments x 5 holiday warm

Mini Pencils x 5 soft sparkle holiday

Royal Assets-Intriguing Scarlet-Warm Eyes, Devoted Poppy-Classic Eyes, and Infatuating Rose-Cool Eyes.

Climate Blue e/s.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 21, 2010)

--b--u--m--p--


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 22, 2010)

At the CCO, they had:

Purple Rite l/s, Tribalist l/s, Fierce & Fabulous l/g, Style Warrior l/g, Hey, Sailor lustreglass, Love Knot lustreglass, Foolishly Fab Plushglass, Queen Bee l/g, She's A Star l/g, Buzz l/g, Honey Skin Salve, both of Naked Honey's Highlight Powders, Cheeky Bronze MSF, Sunny By Nature MSF, Porcelain Pink MSF, Perfect Topping MSF, Refined MSF, Shadowy Lady Quad, Fafi Eyes 2 Quad, Solar Riche Bronzer in both Neo Sci-Fi and Style Warriors packaging, What A Dame and Spectacle Highlight Powders from Dame Edna, Hot Frost l/g, Possum Nose Pink l/g, Splendid l/g, Coral Polyp l/s, Kanga Rouge l/s, Goldyrocks d/g, Stop! Look! d/g, Rue D' Rouge d/g, Roman Holiday d/g, Internationalist d/g, Euro Beat d/g, Black Russian Pearlglide, Molasses, Fly By Blu, Iris Accents and Mint & Olive Softsparkle Liners, Fascinating Eye Khol, Show Orchid l/s, Overrich l/s, Profusion l/s, Bubbles l/s, Mellow Mood l/s, Chignon l/s, What A Do! l/s, B-Babe l/s, Fast Thrill l/s, Utterly Frivilous l/s, Electro l/s, Intriguing Scarlet Warm Palette, Infactuation Rose Cool Palette, Devoted Poppy, All of the Suite Array e/s (not worth it), Fafi makeup bags, Enough Said bpb, all of Grand Duos MB, Hand Finish, Improvise, Cheek & Cheerful and I belive Fab-Dabulous MB (need to go see them again), Summer Rose BP, Blush of Youth BP, Seductress Look In The Box, Sun Siren Look In the Box, House of Mirth Lip Bag, some Holiday Pigment sets, some Lipglass hoilday sets, Teder Tryst See-Thru Lipstain, A Rose Romance l/s, Creme Cerise l/s, Verdigris Metal-X Shadow, Gold Spice Metal X Shadow, Platinum Pink Metal-X Shadow, Forged Rose Metal-X Shadow, Metal Blu Metal-X Shadow, Fresh Green Mix MES, Polar Opposites MES, Hot Contrast MES, Two To Glow MES, Sea & Sky MES, Family Silver MES, Earthly Riches MES, Love Connection MES, Engaging MES, Vibrant Grape e/s, Floral Fantasy e/s, Bright Future e/s, Night Maneuvers e/s, Soft Force e/s, Tempting e/s, Talent Pool e/s, Dreammaker e/s, Gulf Stream e/s, Warming Trend e/s, Femme Fi e/s, Time & Space e/s, Evening Aura e/s, Winter Sky e/s, Apres Ski e/s, Mont Black e/s, Climate Blue e/s, Poisen Pen e/s, Pen N' Pink e/s, Post Haste e/s, Signed, Sealed e/s, 100 Strokes e/s, French Cuff e/s, Henna e/s, Deep Shade e/s, Pincurl e/s, Gold Stroke p/g, Pink Vivid p/g, Clear Sky Blue p/g, Spritualize p/g, Antique Green p/g, Mega Rich p/g, Gilded Green p/g, Jardin Aires p/g, Reflect Very Pink, Circa Plum p/g, Mutiny p/g, Simply Delicious Tri-Coloured l/g, Just Desserts Tri-Coloured l/g, Funky Fusion Marbleized l/g, Nice Mix Up Marbleized l/g, Pretty Pattern Marbleized l/g, two of the Couture lipglasses (I think that' what they are called), Shush! t/t, Take A Hint t/t, Sweet Tooth t/t, E-Z Baby t/t, Tred Gently t/t, Pucker t/t, Warm Smile t/t, Loving Touch See-Thru Lipstain, Secret Crush See-Thru lipstain,  Just A Pinch Gel Blush, Et tu Bouquet? e/s, Knight e/s, Creations: Dejarose and Wondershine 3D l/g. 

That's all that I remember from the CCO.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 5, 2010)

^Lawl, space button much?

My purchase today, Lollipop Lovin l/s, Night Manoeuvres e/s, Flip e/s, and Vellum e/s.

All Marcos CCO has got that's *new is Odd Bits MES Quad from Colour Craft and the 214 and 188 brush.*

Edit: I asked Management 'Where's the beef?' and they said they're expecting shipment next Friday-Thursday. IDK They've been as dry as a well lately.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 11, 2010)

.....


----------



## theredwonder (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_....._

 
I was thinking of making a trip down there tomorrow. No good stuff still?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theredwonder* 

 
_I was thinking of making a trip down there tomorrow. No good stuff still?_

 
 I haven't been since the 4th of this month, I was "......-ing" because I wanted to get feedback and input like yours.
Please go down there and see if there's anything and tell us all about it!
I'm getting tired of disappointment and gas mileage!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 26, 2010)

So went to today and got some not so much deserved bad customer service. 

The young, almond-y eyed, Latina chick that works in the CCO occasionally couldn't stand answering a simple question today. 

She was doing an inventory check on some paperwork at the counter and I noticed the mirrored tray at the register for the first time. I asked her if what I saw on the tray  had a tester and she said no and was explaining there was only one of those products. But...I couldn't hear all her answer it was kinda lost in others talking, the radio, outside noise etc. So I went back to look for things hoping to figure out what she said and understanding somewhat that these items were the only one of their kind---not unlike the items I saw in a basket of items she was checking in for her next inventory shipment when I asked my question. I then assumed that the items on the tray were probably in her way for check in so a few moments later I asked if the items on the tray were sent from another store or direct from estee lauder. She snaps that "all our shipment comes at once.......yada-yada-yada" and dismissed me. The black chick that works there caught her eyes and they both were on the verge of a giggle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So needless to say almond eye and glazed eye aren't helping me anymore if I have a question or any concern. That shit just blew me away. I'm never dismissive, rude, anything I'd hate customers to be to me....but just wow...it took a lot for me to hold my composure.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 26, 2010)

So papparazzi went wednesday the 17th and tipped me off about what he saw, so THANK YOU BOY, I went up today:

Blue Flame MES > from Style Black.

It's a Miracle, Midnight Madness, and Mayhem MES. > From Holiday collection Magic, Mirth, and Mischief.

Smoke and Mirrors e/s x 6, Sorceress e/s x 6, Devil May Dare Warm e/s x 6, Mystic Cool e/s x 6> From Holiday collection Magic, Mirth, and Mischief.

only 2 of Tone Grey e/s quad > From Trend F/W

Lots of In the Gallery e/s quad> From Makeup Art Cosmetics 

Violet Trance e/s> From Makeup Art Cosmetics

Odd Bits, Eccentricity, Fashion Patch, and Girlish Romp MES> From Colour Craft

Only 1 Raizin blush left.

5 Notable Blushes left>From Makeup Art Cosmetics

The Perfect Cheek blush

Lots of On a Mission and Eversun blush> From Style Warriors

Rollickin, Mossgreen, and Greenstroke paint pots are back.

Mac Trip Classic Eye and Cheek

Mac Aunthentics - Visage Palette x 4

Hocus Pocus Fact Kit, Fun in the Sun Mineral Kit, Pinkzapoppin! Mineral Kit> From Magic, Mirth, and Mischief

All 4 shadesticks from Sugarsweet collection

DRUMROLLS

Full size old container Pigments!

*Violet*, *Pink Bronze*, Cocomotion, *Tan*, *Rose*, *Gilded Green*, Antique Green, *Golden Olive*, Clear Blue Sky, Vivid Pink, Spiritualize, Circa Plum, Reflects Very pink, Mutiny, *Melon*, Jardin Aires, *Fushcia*, Mega Rich, *Copper Sparkle*, Gold Stroke.

In the next up coming shipment in 1-3 weeks:

Style Demon Min blush, Hand Finish Min blush, Improvise Min blush duo, Money Honey and Phiff! DazzleGlass.

Lone products on the glass tray:

Stylistics l/g in Witty, Red Devil l/g, Port Red l/s, assertive slimshine l/s, she boom! lip gelee, and pomposity l/s.

My purchase included Climate Blue e/s, Violet and Pink Bronze pigs, and Chintz on Chintz l/s (which I think I might return or sell to a friend.)


----------



## paparazziboy (Mar 26, 2010)

your welcome love haha i had to shop i get my tax return next week so im heading to the cco to haul lol 

they didnt have pink bronze when i was there i must go get it when
ok so i got 

rollickin paint pot
rice paper e/s
cool heat e/s
glamour check e/s
188 brush 
214 brush
copper sparkle pigment
fuchsia pigment
tan pigment
naked pigment
rose pigment
pink vivid pigment

i will be back up there to pick up a few more piggies


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_your welcome love haha i had to shop i get my tax return next week so im heading to the cco to haul lol 

they didnt have pink bronze when i was there i must go get it when
ok so i got 

rollickin paint pot
rice paper e/s
cool heat e/s
glamour check e/s
188 brush 
214 brush
copper sparkle pigment
fuchsia pigment
tan pigment
naked pigment
rose pigment
pink vivid pigment

i will be back up there to pick up a few more piggies_

 
That's what I forgot! I was so mad I forgot it!

The 214! Dammit!


----------



## JasmineACD (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone been lately? I was thinking of going this weekend


----------



## DownInAHole (Apr 24, 2010)

Delete


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 12, 2010)

Pink Opal, Chocolate, Cornflower and Golden Lemon 8 gram pigment jars are up there now in addition to other pigments mentioned earlier.


----------



## sinergy (May 28, 2010)

anyone been there lately? its going to be june..time for my vacation, so ill be in that area in the next few weeks...just wanted to see if anything has changed...


----------



## paparazziboy (Jun 1, 2010)

going today cause im bored i will try to remember everything i see


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_going today cause im bored i will try to remember everything i see_

 

I look forward to your report back! My bf needs to go to San Antonio sometime in the next week and I would like a reason to go too =)


----------



## paparazziboy (Jun 1, 2010)

slim pickings really everything that was reported b4 was there. i asked the manager about a shipment and she said in 2 weeks they will be getting stuff in    she said they have been cleaned out the past few weeks.

so i got 
blunt blush 
samoa silk e/s
golden lemon pigment
kitchmas pigment
pink opal pigment (last one)
push the edge pigment(last one)
frozen white pigment (last one)


----------



## sinergy (Jun 2, 2010)

no reflects teal by chance? i didnt see it in the above lists, just wondering...i will be there the weekend of the 11th and then again later in june..so maybe they will get an extremely good shipment around those times!


----------



## paparazziboy (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_no reflects teal by chance? i didnt see it in the above lists, just wondering...i will be there the weekend of the 11th and then again later in june..so maybe they will get an extremely good shipment around those times!_

 
nope the only glitter they had was reflects very pink


----------



## Flaminbird (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_no reflects teal by chance? i didnt see it in the above lists, just wondering...i will be there the weekend of the 11th and then again later in june..so maybe they will get an extremely good shipment around those times!_

 
I saw Reflects Teal at the Potomac Mils CCO 3 weeks ago. It's in VA and I've been told some CCO's will ship??


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_no reflects teal by chance? i didnt see it in the above lists, just wondering...i will be there the weekend of the 11th and then again later in june..so maybe they will get an extremely good shipment around those times!_

 
sinergy, i'm going to try to make it over to the queenstown outlets in MD tomorrow. do you want me to pick up if they have it? 
it's the least i can do for a fellow BDB fan!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_sinergy, i'm going to try to make it over to the queenstown outlets in MD tomorrow. do you want me to pick up if they have it? 
it's the least i can do for a fellow BDB fan!



_

 

im going to have my friend check the round rock one but if she cant find it ill def pm u, thanks girly!!!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 23, 2010)

has anyone been here lately?  just wondering if they still had any Pink Opals left I could pay someone to pick up for me!!


----------



## paparazziboy (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_has anyone been here lately?  just wondering if they still had any Pink Opals left I could pay someone to pick up for me!!_

 
i got the last one the last time i was there i have been meaning to take a trip up there


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 2, 2010)

any one gone lately i just have been to the mac store not the cco


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 24, 2010)

Has anyone been to San Marco's CCO lately? I'm going there next weekend.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 25, 2010)

I went 2 days ago and *DIDN'T* receive shit customer service this time!

2 new Pigs - Heritage Rouge and Museum Bronze

A couple of new Dazzleglasses and Dazzleglass cremes...all I can recall is Internationalist, Phiff!, and She Zam.

They have a majority of the Xmas MES Moon and Crescents :Mayhem, Under Your Spell, Midnight Madness, It's a Miracle
The Pearlmatte E/S (Lotusland?) and the pink and coral/orange lip gelee from that Lilly Collection.

Notable and The Perfect Cheek Blushes---2 On a Mission Left.

More Tone Grey, Shadowy Lady, and In the Gallery E/s Quads. 

l/s hipster, spiced tea, resolutely red, hold the pose, surprise me, full body, gleam, lovin it, total wow, underplay, front lit.

At least 2 l/g from the artist related collection.

Foundation: Loads of Moisture Blend down there, wide variety. One Studio Tech in some NW shade.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 25, 2010)

Def No Pink Opals.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 25, 2010)

All the Shade Sticks from Warm and Cozy: Cuddle, Nurture, Relaxed, and Warm and Cozy

Sense of Style and Raven Power Eye Kohls are there too!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 27, 2010)

^Thanks girl!! So going to get at least two more Phiff! d/g!!! I have one and haven't used it yet since it's so gorgeous!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 29, 2010)

Blood red l/s from d squared.
L/g on display, young thing, cult fave, squeeze it, new spirt, personal taste
e/s aquavert, flourishing, warming trend, talent pool, haunting, violet trance, silver thorn
feline power eye khol
single items: soft brown e/s, steal my heart l/g, bronze shimmer
gloss creme   brilliance
shift to pink, lush and bright lip gelee from lillyland


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah, I didn't know this. An e/s named Vellum is down there. It's PRO. It's MAC's version of a white-powder blue duo chrome. I'm liking mine, it goes on THICK!


----------



## sinergy (Aug 4, 2010)

vellum is a great color to layer over purples/blues or for inner eye with those colors too. i have also seen a few youtubers pat it on over red lipsticks very unique look.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_vellum is a great color to layer over purples/blues or for inner eye with those colors too. i have also seen a few youtubers pat it on over red lipsticks very unique look._

 
See that sounds great! I've just been using it on the inner duct and inner lower lash.

I have such a fear of looking 1990s pastel-y raver! lol


----------



## paparazziboy (Aug 5, 2010)

i must go get 2 feline kohl power omg i need them


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Guys it's so good!
I wish they hadn't sold the last push the edge though '—'
Pigs-brash n bold, universal mix, rich life
L/g-utterly discrete, icescape, frankly fresh, a different groove♥
Spring colour forecast- stacked 1 and 2
Dsquared gps v and b
L/s-faultlessly f/w , bubbles, metal maven, riveting, warm me up, empowered, our pick, intricate, bronzilla, beigeland, 5n, phlox
E/s-banshee, femme fi, love lace, rosy outlook, modelette, show-stopper, cross cultural, suave intentions, perky
Lillyland- preppy lip gelee
Asphaltflower fragrance♥
More♥Solar riche bronzing powder in style warrior
Crushed bouganvillea cream colourbase♥


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 18, 2010)

Gawd, my brand new phlox fell out of the tube! >:/
Oh well one more B2M item!


----------



## paparazziboy (Aug 18, 2010)

I have push the edge I got it a few months ago I love it


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 21, 2010)

Rose Maiden (Spring Colour Forecast) and Full Red Stop l/s (Trend F/w) are down there too.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 23, 2010)

Alive


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 26, 2010)

Volcanic Ash Exfoliator is down there now (thanks appreciated)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 31, 2010)

Paint pot: girl friendly, artifact, fresco rose
Blooming Lovely e/s: liberty of London, bough grey, free to be♥
Mineralize satin finish found: nc 15, 35, 37, 40,42 nw20, nw30, 45
Dirty plum and prim and proper blush
Care blends essential oils : grapefruit and chamomile sweet orange and lavender


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 5, 2010)

Perennial high style and English accents l/g


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 12, 2010)

This looks bad....stick foundations being discontinued?
Nc 30, 35, 42, 15, 50, 45
nw 25, 30, 15


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_This looks bad....stick foundations being discontinued?
Nc 30, 35, 42, 15, 50, 45
nw 25, 30, 15_

 
yes they are being discontinued i want to go to the cco and get some for my kit im gonna start to build lol. i just need to start at MAC already once i get by first check and i take it in i get a mac discount and additional 30% off


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, and I found out the chick that was rude to me either left or was fired.
So I've been mistaking another person for her with a couple pounds added on.


----------



## sinergy (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paparazziboy* 

 
_yes they are being discontinued i want to go to the cco and get some for my kit im gonna start to build lol. i just need to start at MAC already once i get by first check and i take it in i get a mac discount and additional 30% off_

 

what counter are you working at? just curious, when i go visit san antonio i usually go to north star mall cant ever remember if there are counters anywhere else. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Paint pot: girl friendly, artifact, fresco rose
Blooming Lovely e/s: liberty of London, bough grey, free to be♥
Mineralize satin finish found: nc 15, 35, 37, 40,42 nw20, nw30, 45
Dirty plum and prim and proper blush
Care blends essential oils : grapefruit and chamomile sweet orange and lavender_

 

so all those foundations at cco!  ill be in the area again the weekend of the 25th so hopefully i can pick up a few of the stick and the moisture finish if they still have them. i also am wanting to start building a kit so that would be a good start for me. 

have you noticed if they have any pressed powders?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

They have 1 studio fix powder in nw or nc 45. I can't remember. Most likely nc45.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 13, 2010)

Dame's Desire e/s in gmlol packaging is there now too!
All four e/s and all four l/g are down there now!


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 13, 2010)

sinergy said:


> what counter are you working at? just curious, when i go visit san antonio i usually go to north star mall cant ever remember if there are counters anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 15, 2010)

Wooot! Wooot!


----------



## sinergy (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Dame's Desire e/s in gmlol packaging is there now too!
All four e/s and all four l/g are down there now!_

 

ohhhh goody. lol i want some of those glosses. 



paparazziboy said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *sinergy*
> 
> ...


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 17, 2010)

sinergy said:


> ohhhh goody. lol i want some of those glosses.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2010)

Culture clash, new berry, so this season, 3n, runway fave, and virgin kiss l/g


----------



## tokidokibaybee (Oct 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Culture clash, new berry, so this season, 3n, runway fave, and virgin kiss l/g_

 
3n lipgloss or lipstick?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tokidokibaybee* 

 
_3n lipgloss or lipstick?_

 
lipglass.
l/g is speak for lipglass/lipgloss btw.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 8, 2010)

These are onesies (only one of this product was sent and will be in stock) I saw:
Mocha Blush
Surreal e/s
Sugarrimmed and Get Rich Quick Dazzleglasses
Spirit and Soul l/g
Min Satin Finish Foundation in NC20 and NC 25


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 22, 2010)

Superglasses-totally bang, tunnel of love, disco blend, cherry electric, superflash!, sugaroverload, giftwrap

  	Dude did anyone buy the superglasses when the first came out? These thing are a total novelty...

  	Pigs- reflect rust, reflects copper 

  	e/s- goldenrod

  	greasepaintsticks, GPS,- slick black, below ground, uniformly blue, brown now,


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm going on the 6th. Too far away >
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But we will see how it goes.


----------



## paparazziboy (Oct 25, 2010)

I wonder if they still have the volcanic ash exfoiliater can any one check for me?


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 7, 2010)

any one been lately


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 23, 2010)

L/g steal my heart, just add colour, pret a papier Gps charred mauve


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 23, 2010)

Gps greengrease


----------



## LVoss (Nov 27, 2010)

paparazziboy said:


> any one been lately



 	 yes we went today there were 5 in stock!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 13, 2010)

L/g steal my heart, just add colour, pret a papier Gps charred mauve  Pearlglide-almost noir and industrial Impeccable brow pencil-blonde, taupe, dirty blonde, blk E/p-float on dry and Rosemary and thyme (summer collection) Liquid last liners-discblk, brassbeat E/s-humid (summer packaging), sand and sun(summer collection), goldenrod, parfait amour, nylon, dreammaker,couduroy, quarry, orb, Samoa silk, rule, amber lights, straw harvest, haunting, scene, sushi flower, pink freeze, talent pool N/p-$$$$$ yes, metalist, wham bam glam, blk enough?, studded Paintpots-coral crepe, fresco rose, mosscape, artifact, delft, green stroke   Pro longwear lipstain marker-runway ripened, modern mocha, tomorrows coral, purposely red, point of view, a classic, sunset  L/s-pink burst, kraft, metal maven, bubbles, bronzilla, utterly frivolous, made with love, electro, spiced tea,… L/g-purple rage, splashing & easy Lounger from summer, true babe, kumquat, ember glow, almondine, fold and tuck, gold dust Palettes-digipops green:shroom, sunny spot, club,steamy


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 22, 2011)

Lip pencils in mouth off, stone, boldly bare E/s green summer packaging: shimmermoss and firecracker


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2011)

Digi pops quad in gold


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 24, 2011)

paparazziboy said:


> yes we went today there were 5 in stock!


 
	More volcanic ash scrub is there now


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 



L/g steal my heart, just add colour, pret a papier Gps charred mauve  Pearlglide-almost noir and industrial Impeccable brow pencil-blonde, taupe, dirty blonde, blk E/p-float on dry and Rosemary and thyme (summer collection) Liquid last liners-discblk, brassbeat E/s-humid (summer packaging), sand and sun(summer collection), goldenrod, parfait amour, nylon, dreammaker,couduroy, quarry, orb, Samoa silk, rule, amber lights, straw harvest, haunting, scene, sushi flower, pink freeze, talent pool N/p-$$$$$ yes, metalist, wham bam glam, blk enough?, studded Paintpots-coral crepe, fresco rose, mosscape, artifact, delft, green stroke   Pro longwear lipstain marker-runway ripened, modern mocha, tomorrows coral, purposely red, point of view, a classic, sunset  L/s-pink burst, kraft, metal maven, bubbles, bronzilla, utterly frivolous, made with love, electro, spiced tea,… L/g-purple rage, splashing & easy Lounger from summer, true babe, kumquat, ember glow, almondine, fold and tuck, gold dust Palettes-digipops green:shroom, sunny spot, club,steamy 



 
  Wow goat, do you have a great memory or did you write all this down? Thanks for the heads up on the exfoliator


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2011)

lojical1 said:


> Wow goat, do you have a great memory or did you write all this down? Thanks for the heads up on the exfoliator


 
	I just tap things into a notetaking portion of my phone, lol


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 9, 2011)

love it!


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 20, 2011)

any updates


----------



## vickybaby (May 27, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

  	Just trying to see if we can revive this thread again. I'm planning on heading to the outlet for some Memorial Day shopping this weekend. Has anyone been recently? Any updates?

  	Thanks!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 28, 2011)

Sojourn on! I've been crazy busy!


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 30, 2011)

I went there today on Memorial Day. These are all that I can remember:

*Pigments:* Gold Stroke, Later, Moonlight Night, The Family Crest, Rich Life, Universal Mix, Reflects Copper, Reflects Blackened Red, and a lot more. They also have 2 of the Tartan Tale pigment sets (the ones that have Jigs & Jive, and Cheers My Dear pigments), and few older ones.

*Eyeshadows:* They had a bunch, but I can't remember everything. They had Bough Grey, Night Maneuvers, Humid (in TTB packaging), Firecracker, Mulled Cider, Sweet & Punchy (I think), etc.

*Blushes:* Garb, Hang Loose, and a few more. They didn't have that many.

*MSF:* Porcelain Pink

*Eyeliners/Bases:* Bunch of Greasepaint Sticks, Industrial pearlglide

*Quads:* Tone Grey, Tempting, and 2 more.

*Lipglasses/Lipsticks:* Flurry of Fun, Perennial High Style, Viva Glam V, lots of dazzleglasses, etc

  	That's all I can remember. Hope that helps!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (May 31, 2011)

thank you so much! *goes*

  	I'm so happy they still have industrial!


----------



## sinergy (Jun 16, 2011)

went while i was on vacation. pretty sad to see they didnt have much new stuff in, only had like five or six lipsticks and all about the same color, so i just passed over them completely.

  	they had three marcel wonders lipglosses, dazzleglass cremes, some fab feline glosses, lip gloss sets for tartan tale, the viva glam five holiday set, and a few nordstrom sets with two lipsticks and one gloss, they had one with nymphette as the gloss, and two lighter pink lipsticks then they had a darker set also.

  	had the same  pigments and shadows all the to the beach eyeshadows, some liberty of london ones lots of random ones none that stood out much though
  	msf only porcelain pink, a bronzer i dont remember which one it was, no foundations really just a few of the darker shades and a few of the mineral powders creme blushes and a few regular brushes, the tartan tale brush sets, minis and shadow quads. oh and they had a digi pops quad also.  dazzle lash mascara two eyeliners rosemary and thyme and a dark blue one.

  	i ended up picking up dazzleglass creme in radiant jewels
  	dare to wear lipglass in so bad
  	eyeshadows in sweet n punchy, firecracker, sorcery, and tissueweight
  	bobbi brown corrector in peach
  	bobbi brown face hilight pen in seashell
  	and a bobbi brown makeup book.
  	oh, and an estee lauder blending brush.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 16, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sinergy* 


		 two eyeliners rosemary and thyme . 		 			 



	Was this the R&T from the To the Beach collection? I love the special packaging of this collection.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 18, 2011)

yes it was. =)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 18, 2011)

sinergy said:


> yes it was. =)



 	Oh, then I missed it. I was there earlier this year but they did not have it then.


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 20, 2011)

i need to go and check it out its been months since i have been!! i go crazy when im there cause i get a bigger discount as an employee


----------



## blurpleberry (Jul 24, 2011)

has anyone checked what mac brushes they have there recently?


----------



## paparazziboy (Jul 28, 2011)

i went yesterday for brushes i got 2 discontinued 272 brushes!! they had tons of the holiday sets and even one of the bush sets. they have 9 shade sticks and grease paint sticks. all the to the beach and liberty of london shadows. they also had 2 of the dare to wear lip color and 2 of the shadows. they also had a Vanity case some of the soft sac bags. they had 4 different quads one was the digi pops quad i will be going to get that one haha.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 28, 2011)

i passed that digi pops quad up twice while i was there! and ive been thinking about it lol. oh well maybe it will be around the next time im in town..


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2011)

Tartan tale: E/s Glamora Castle, golden crown, follow your fantasy, enviably fun, semi-precious, a wish come true E/s x6 twists of tartan, beauties play it cool, trip-cool e/s Mega metal shadow from peacocky?-sex-pectations, spectacle of yourself, unflappable, mating call Gps-dirty, zinc zone, brown now, charred mauve, b from dsquared2, below ground, nuture, butternutty, uniformly blue, slick black, greengrease,   E/s- going bananas, violet trance, aqua, dear cupcake, vibrant grape. Haunting, lime, golden rod, rosy outlook, Carbon, show-stopper, flourishing, er tu bouquet?, zingy, sky blue, chamomile, sweet joy from villains, brun, pollinator, bough grey, free to be, dames desire, give me liberty of London, samoa silk, love lace, night manouveres, sand and sun, firecracker,  humid, shimmer moss,   Min- from in the groove, style influencer, in the groove, making it easy, blue my mind, Fresh and easy, calm cool and collected Min e/s-illusionary burnin ambition   Loose e/s-later, the family crest, moonlightnight, rich life, universal mix. Bloodlines, stacked 2!, process magenta, circa plum, kitchmas, reflects very pink, spiritualized, mutiny, Antique green  Loose e/s sets x5- smoky thrill seekers, cool thrill seekers, warm thrillseekera, holiday hits haute nigh jinks Glamourous min kit from tt  Blush-garb, personal style  Min-blush-hang loose, earth to earth A triumphant blush face kit Impassioned solar bits Naked honey- body wash, lotion, and sauve Saks triple points tool kit Noble nights and violet my love lash and line kit from tt Vain and glorious and dazzle the lads lip bag All 3 tt l/g sets Tis noble to give viva glam lip set L/g- lap of luxury, fold and tuck, best of breed, fancy cat, a diff groove, buzz, jealous, utterly discrete, rock out, new berry, a quiet roar, wildly refined, purple rage, pret a papier, so this season, just add colour  Dare to wear l/g- so bad and dare to dare  N/p-sly as a fox, black enough?, studded, in the buff, naughty lil vices nail set from tt  Alma


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 


*Alma *

  	This is the name I  last  typed in my phone today as I was being accused of doing something impossible-selling items on Ebay.

  	Specktra-ites I only post here like the rest of you to give you news about what I see at the CCO but this truly goes over the line for me!
  	You can't tell people and friends about your findings? Oooooooohhhh no we're back in highschool! No texting!

  	Specktra-ites please be aware of an ignorant horse's ass named Alma Sturgeon. She decided after working there as Store Manager for 5 years (2/2/12: This was a lie- there was a different manager the past 2-3 years I've been going) and seeing me come in for 2-3 years to tell me to stop typing names of MAC products in my phone. She b.s.'d that it was against their policy to write down names of products and that it had been there since the store opened. If you are EVER approached by this idiot call and speak to the name and number of her district manager (her boss) she was obligated to give me when I asked: *Paul Kelaher @ (212) 756 4986*

  	I'm truly infuriated by this woman! She accused me of wanting to SELL ITEMS ON EBAY BECAUSE I WAS TYPING NAMES OF PRODUCTS ON MY PHONE!!! I hadn't purchased or reserved a damn thing behind that counter to purchase and she dared to make that freaking accusation!  And I have done this multiple times as you can see from my posts! I have lists! I type on my phone! Thank goodness I was nearly through typing it all and continued to finish even though this idiot was telling me to stop and I was calling her on her bullshit.

  	"You can't take information from products." Really? How am I taking information? Am I taking ingredients off the label? If I'm a rival cosmetic company I'd prob be smart enough to buy something to take back to my damn lab! And buy it in multiples!

  	"...selling things on Ebay..." Really? I haven't bought a damn thing to sell! And why would I go through Ebay to sell it to a couple of people?

  	So this now makes a 2nd encounter with a unprofessional employee, a manager, so I can only imagine what her DM has to say!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














  	Even though these were not even my intentions, what does it matter to you what I do with my purchase and now my property?

  	I can't believe this! REALLY!? REALLY!?



	Specktra-ites I only post here like the rest of you to give you news about what I see at the CCO


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 20, 2011)

She also accused me of taking pictures! Usually to accuse someone of doing this you have to see them take a picture!  GOD why didn't I go through my phone's camera roll and lay into her even more?! Could have made her look more like the idiot she was acting like!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Aug 31, 2011)

bump


----------



## paparazziboy (Sep 3, 2011)

yes she wouldn't give me my employee discount either i was over her


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 3, 2011)

^Are you shitting me J? You're an employee of EL, I thought yah'll were supposed to get a discount !? No question!

  	When did this happen? After or before I went? I've left a message with that guy but I haven't gotten him on the phone so I think I'll just plaster EL Customer Service with complaints now.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 3, 2011)

What's this bitch's problem!?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 9, 2011)

I think I'm getting thank you gifts from the VP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When they come in the mail I'll show pics--challenging minor tyranny never felt so good


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 22, 2011)

Alright mangy managers, don't start no shit or else we'll get freebies.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok kiddos, I got a story and it made my drive home from Marcos lovely!

  	So I've adopted my father's saying, "Don't sweat the small stuff," and I recently added, " and the small people."

  	So essentially when people or stuff pisses you off or has you down, it's nothing that will condemn you for life.

  	But tonight, I was a *sadistic bitch*. Scheudenfreude and all.

  	So I go into the CCO tonight and guess who's working? Alma of course.

  	So with her weird eyebrows furrowing slightly she says hi and tells me to let her know if I need anything.

  	I go right to copying all the new items in store-she doesn't say a word but she tried cleaning on the sides of the e/s shelves when I was right there, to try and bother me.

  	And she stands over by the Clinique shelves nearby just watching me type down the pigment's names. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So I go to look at the nail polishes and put my phone down, with the list entry screen on, on the top shelf-this bitch leans over and tries to look at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	So obviously hasn't learned her lesson even after that call to Paul.

  	So I buy one of two the 5 naughty little vices nail lacquer polish sets from Tartan Tale and Love Peck kissable lipcolour from the Peacocky.

  	By this time Alma's actually cleaning and I start to tell the associate at the counter very loudly about what Paul sent me from Estee Lauder. She asks what for? I tell her an earlier "incident here" very coyly. Then a few minutes later Alma is behind the counter collecting trash and I get her attention and say, "Here's my list!," while putting my phone down and scrolling through the list.

  	She looks away and down and says very bitterly, " That won't be necessary. That wooooooon't be necessary." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Enjoy your days and nights Specktra-ites!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 26, 2011)

Venomous villains-briar rose beauty powder, darkly my dear blush, innocence beware!, heartless, wrong spell l/g, revenge is sweetl/g, strange potion l/g, vile violet e/s, de-vil e/s, sweetjoy e/s MegaMetalE/s-dalliance, prance, tweet me, unflappable, spectacle of yourself, mating call, peek-at-you E/s-antiqued, beautiful iris, crazy cool, oomph, shock-a-holic Piggies-wonder woman bright fuchsia, lithe, follow your fancy, push the edge, gold stroke, madly personal, new fixation, moonlight night, later, the family crest, rich life, bloodline, brash and bold 5 mini pigs- Smokey, warm, cool thrillseekers Naillacquer-1x5 mini lacquer little vices, in the buff, concubine, Ming blue, sly as a fox, soirée, very important platinum, black enough?, studded, imperial flower  Refined Deeper Bronze  4xe/s quads digi-pops green, cutie, athma  L/s-viva glam gaga 2, empowered, mehr, kraft L/s dazzles-liquid lurex, wham, smash hit, hellraiser, hot sass, snazzy, superior  L/g-a quiet roar, fancy cat,   Dazzleglass creme-I want candy, my favorite pink, gone romancin', perfectly unordinary  Kissable lipcolour-love peck, exxx-hibitionist, temper tantra, enchantee, super, strut your stuff, so vain, scan-delicious   Dare to wear- dare to wear, so bad


----------



## kimibos (Sep 26, 2011)

HI  Goat Goat Etc. can you call a cco and ask if they can please ship you a product that you know they have???


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 27, 2011)

kimibos said:


> HI  Goat Goat Etc. can you call a cco and ask if they can please ship you a product that you know they have???



 	I've never done so but I don't think you can.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 20, 2011)

Piggies-wonder woman- marine ultra,wonder woman- bright fuchsia, brash and bold , reflects copper, reflects rust, kitchmas, process magenta, antique green, mutiny, circa plum, spiritualize, bloodline, follow your fancy, rich life, the family crest, moonlight night, later., madly personal, nex fixation, push the edge, gold strike Holiday high jinks warm pigs,   Paint pot- dangerous cuvée, vintage selection, let me pop, chilled on ice  Tartan tale: E/s Glamora Castle, golden crown, follow your fantasy, enviably fun, semi-precious, a wish come true  In the groove min e/s- making it easy, style influencer, fresh and easy, soften the mood, calm cool and collected, in the groove, blue my mind  Peacocky mega metal e/s-Mega metal shadow from peacocky?-sex-pectations, spectacle of yourself, unflappable, mating call, centre stage, tweet me, ego  E/s-marvel  Liquidlast e/l- blue herizon, inky, electrolady, powerplum, brassbeat  Mascara-Mac X in drk brown, pro longlash in pitch blk, dazzle lash in star brunette and blk dazzle, zoom lash in new hue and lofty brown, plushlash in brownette, fiber rich lash in all blk, studio fix lash in studio  brown,   Prep + prime-skin base visage abd skin refined zone treatment   Impeccable brow pencil in black   L/g-L/g- lap of luxury, fold and tuck, best of breed, fancy cat, a diff groove, buzz, jealous, utterly discrete, rock out, new berry, a quiet roar, wildly refined, purple rage, pret a papier, so this season, just add colour , indigo pink, cultured, gaga 2  Dare to wear l/g- so bad and dare to dare, wind me up  Kissable lip color- strut your stuff, scan delicious, super, peacocky, exxx-hibitionist, enchantée, temper tantra, flaunting it, so vain  L/s-neon orange, cut a caper, cockney, Eden rocks, deepest wash, lame  Min skin finish- drk deep, light plus  Min blush- from so cute-giggly, miss behave, hang loose  Creme color base- madly magenta, virgin isle, movie star red   Beauty powders-play it proper, too chic, briar rose  Blush-darkly my dear, all's good, personal style,   Moistureblend-nw45, 55, 50, nc 50, 55


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 7, 2011)

Mega metal Peacocky-odalisque, dandizette, peek-at-you

  	Pp-reward yourself, blk diamond, trophy, let me pop, my next indulgence, good fortune, free as air, spread the wealth, sizzlin diva, up in the air!
  	E/s - vile violet, de-vil, 

  	Moisture lend- nc50, nw45
  	Mineralize foundation- nw40, nc55, nw55, nw50,  nc35
  	Studio sculpt-nw47, 50,nc45,15
  	Studio moisture tint-dark

  	N/p-coco play, oyster shell, rougemarie, jade dragon, Ming blue, studded, imperial flower, blk enough? , overlacquer, nightfall, concubine, sly as a fox, soirée,very important platinum, in the buff, rain of flowers x 1

  	Studio fix fluid-nw46, 44, 33, 22, 18
  	Studio sculpt concealer-nw50, 30, nc42, 20, 30

  	Min blush- giggly, miss behave, gentle, hang loose
  	Blush- darkly my dear, personal style 
  	Beauty powder- too chic, play it proper, briar rose, alpha girl, light sunshine

  	Min skin finish- dark deep, porcelain pink, light plus
  	Refined deeper bronze
  	L/s-Eden rocks,
  	Piggies-golden yellow, teal, rose


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 8, 2011)

love that your updating again i need to start going and that easy i can be like BAM un opened check stub so now u can see i work for MAC


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 8, 2011)

Thumb up my posts Eloy and I'll stay motivated sir~
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Took alot to get myself back in there especially after all that bs

  	But yes hopefully NOW that she's becoming ULTRA ACCOUNTABLE she'll give people what's due!

  	I went in this last Thursday and she paid me great respect and informed me there were some new paintpots, so something's changing up in there slightly. Now if they could just get that country and conjunto music the hell out of the store.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 9, 2011)

bahahaha. i live so far away from that area now, it makes me smile when i walk in somewhere and hear conjunto music lololol. miss the stuff i dont get to see/hear anymore!

  	but i do appreciate your posts also!! when i visit i stock up on whatever i can get my hands on while i am there and these lists help me. im closer to the outlet in allen, tx now its smaller and doesnt carry as much and there is no one to update that sucka but its still a good two hr drive from me..im hoping to get in there for holiday shopping in the next few weeks..so i am hoping that i can use your lists to kind of tell me what i may possibly find.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 9, 2011)

^ oh gurl you're very good about the thumbing and you know I appreciate you
  	It's just a hobby and sometimes I want some cred for my time I take and dick associate and managers I have to deal with.
  	Sorry to hear your next cco is 2 hrs away? Geez - _ -


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 14, 2011)

VV=Venomous Villains
  	FC=Fall Colour

  	E/s-her alter ego(VV), three ring yellow(FC), royale(FC), going bananas, blue candy(FC), aqua, Prussian, marvel, lime, shock-a-holic(FC), passionate (FC)
  	New piggies-starless night(FC) , bluestorm (FC), emerald dusk (FC)
  	Big ole penultimate e/l marker in rapid blk
  	Super slick liquid e/l-pure show, desires and devices
  	E/spalettes-cutie, angel flame (FC), digi-pops green, athma 
  	L/s-pink fusion (FC), flustered, violetta, Eden rocks, riveting rose,  heartless (VV) 
  	L/g-fancy cat, jealous, viva glam cyndi, a quiet roar, purple rage, lap of luxury, best of breed, wrong spell (VV), so this season, pink fade (FC), gaga 2
  	Cream colour bases- movie star red, tickle me pink, virgin isle, madly magenta, crushed Bougainvillea, 
  	N/p-Ice cream cake, mischievous mint, little girl type, earthly harmony,


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 19, 2011)

Blushes: flirt and tease, Springsheen, ambering rose, peach twist, sweet as cocoa
  	Cream blush: lady blush, lilicent, Brit wit 
  	Min e/s-white jeans, stovepipe jeans, motörhead, diva in distres
  	Loose stacked sets-surf the ocean
  	Loose piggies-tan, goldstroke, vanilla, violet, blue brown, copper sparkle, 
  	L/s-naturally eccentric, bust out!, mystics, x-s, playing koi, underworld
  	L/g-Krazy kahuna, girl on board, good lovin', strange potion
  	E/s sets-Double feature 3, double feature 5, double feature 8
  	Liquid liner-plum power 
  	Studio stick concealer-nw45, nc30,nc45


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 22, 2011)

Sakura min blush from so cute
  	1x Parlor Smoke e/s quad
  	Iridescent powder/loose-golden bronze, silver dusk


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2011)

They have everything I said in the last 3-4 posts.

  	E/s palette- Wonder Woman Defiance Palette ( that purple one)

  	Wonder Woman- Jumbo Eyeliner Marker

  	Estee Lauder just acquired Smashbox! So the CCO is expecting shipment soon!

  	Say hi to my girl Gabrelle, Gabbie, Gabi, Gabrielle? She's so cool and professional!

  	Also the CCO is hiring! And their employee discount is 50% off!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 31, 2012)

L/s- summer shower

  	L/p-Velveteena

  	Ww-es quads-defiance, lady justice 

  	E/s-lucky green, fresh daisy

  	Min e/s duo-thunder and rain

  	N/p-biker blue

  	Colour creme base-tickle me pink 

  	Skinsheen bronzed stick in surfer packaging -gilty bronze, tan-tint, billionaire bronze

  	Bronzer in surfer packaging-solar riche, refined golden


----------



## paparazziboy (Feb 28, 2012)

any updates


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 29, 2012)

Going to the CCO this weekend! Will have to see what they have there.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 22, 2012)

paparazziboy said:


> any updates


 
	Nope. I haven't cared to. Been going to school and all and going up there takes gas. So I'm going out of my way.
  	But most of all, *no one* thumbs up my posts. I've been posting here how long? Sinergy was doing it almost exclusively till she moved. Either you appreciate people taking time to go up to the CCO or you don't. When I find information helpful I thank people for supplying it or by simply thumbing up their post.

  	Simple as that. Hope people can spare a click for the post below. Can you understand how sometimes people would like consideration?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 22, 2012)

*poof*  I'd like thumbs up please


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2012)

^I saw those items there and I will go back there one of these days again.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 8, 2012)

*bump* Has anyone gone to the CCO in San Marcos and seen any new stuff there yet? The last time I went is when I returned Circa Plum p/g and exchanged it for Creamy Bisque e/s. Also, they are now starting to carry the perm pigments in the 4.5g jars now.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (May 8, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> *bump* Has anyone gone to the CCO in San Marcos and seen any new stuff there yet? The last time I went is when I returned Circa Plum p/g and exchanged it for Creamy Bisque e/s. Also, they are now starting to carry the perm pigments in the 4.5g jars now.


  	Hopefully I'll be making a trip there soon, I'm in college but I'll be in Houston for a couple weeks in May


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 14, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> Hopefully I'll be making a trip there soon, I'm in college but I'll be in Houston for a couple weeks in May


  	 I do hope you see some new stuff that they have there.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 25, 2012)

Any updates? Especially on blushes, beauty powders, and eye shadows? I'm hitting San Marcos in a few weeks.


----------



## tattletale (Nov 26, 2012)

i stopped going since they wont give me my employee discount i might stop in and see whats there if i take a trip to ikea


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 26, 2012)

tattletale said:


> i stopped going since they wont give me my employee discount i might stop in and see whats there if i take a trip to ikea


  	Thanks for letting me know


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Thanks for letting me know


  	You're coming to San Marcos in a few weeks?!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 28, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> You're coming to San Marcos in a few weeks?!


  	I usually go there once or twice a year


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> I usually go there once or twice a year


  	That is awesome!! I have not been by to my CCO in a while and need to go one of these days.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 28, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> That is awesome!! I have not been by to my CCO in a while and need to go one of these days.


  	Go this weekend so you can report back before I go there, hehehe


----------



## sinergy (Nov 28, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Go this weekend so you can report back before I go there, hehehe


	i agree! lol ill be down for christmas, so i am planning on stocking up on some goodies..would love an idea of what they have =)


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 2, 2012)

Last time I was there they were really cracking down on the numbers of products you could buy I think the limit was 4 they were not saying oh you can only buy 4 pure creation paintpots but paintpots in general... that made me sad I was gonna do all my Christmas shopping there. It sucks that people who do bad things ruin it for the rest of us luckily the stock moves to Round Rock (which is closer for me and cheaper) it takes an extra month or so (


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Go this weekend so you can report back before I go there, hehehe


  	I'm thinking of going on the 15th since I haven't got the chance to visit there.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 12, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I'm thinking of going on the 15th since I haven't got the chance to visit there.


  	The manager let me sneak peak the order list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	They are getting quite a few items from HC today: most of the MES, as well as Light Year and Star wonder MSF. They also get the BD collection, including the PTTP powder.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

Ambre Tucker said:


> *Last time I was there they were really cracking down on the numbers of products you could buy *I think the limit was 4 they were not saying oh you can only buy 4 pure creation paintpots but paintpots in general... that made me sad I was gonna do all my Christmas shopping there. It sucks that people who do bad things ruin it for the rest of us luckily the stock moves to Round Rock (which is closer for me and cheaper) it takes an extra month or so (


  	Oh really? I didn't have this problem. The manager was also extremely friendly and helpful.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

GlamQueen, here are more items worth checking out:

  	- Blushes: Peony Petal, Pink Tea and Crew (if you haven't got them already)
  	- Elude and Strada (yes, I left some for you) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Lippies: Summer Shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	- Julie Verhoeven brush sets

  	HTH


----------



## ChanelCocoG (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone been recently?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 31, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> GlamQueen, here are more items worth checking out:
> 
> - Blushes: Peony Petal, Pink Tea and Crew (if you haven't got them already)
> - Elude and Strada (yes, I left some for you)
> ...


	I have completely forgot about this thread!! I already have Peony Petal, Pink Tea and Crew. I do hope I get the chance to visit the CCO soon.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 31, 2013)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I have completely forgot about this thread!! I already have Peony Petal, Pink Tea and Crew. I do hope I get the chance to visit the CCO soon.


  	I hope you get to go soon. It's one of my favorite outlet malls


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 6, 2013)

Stopped by here today and there wasnt much. Lots of Immortal flower blushes, some hey sailor and what looked like some holiday sets. I did grab a Lightscapade though, there were several of those


----------



## tattletale (Jul 13, 2013)

i might pop in monday to see what they have


----------



## NaomiH (Jul 15, 2013)

Went by here on Thursday 7/11 and they had a gloss or two from Venomous Villians, the only MSF they had was Lightscapade, a few things from what MIGHT of been Making Pretty, mainly perm lippies outside one or two from Hey Sailor and Surf Baby that I noticed. Lots of MSE and a handful of various blushes. I'm thinking of going back this week and will try and make a more comprehensive list of what they have.


----------



## tattletale (Jul 15, 2013)

i picked up strada blush from gareth pugh guacamole eye shadow teal pigment 35 lases ruffian nails charged water mist aisa version and bobbi brown shimmer brick in 24 karat. they had a lots of holiday sets a well as some brush sets from nordstroms collections, both body oils from hey sailor 6 different crushed metal pigments quite a few blushes elude beauty powder from gareth pugh a lot of big bounce shadows


----------



## dash4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Anyone been lately?  I want to go soon.. a little scared to go right after Christmas though - they will probably be cleared out.. :-(


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 26, 2014)

is this cco close to dallas? im new to texas and would like to know which on e is near. TIA


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 26, 2014)

myzleelee said:


> is this cco close to dallas? im new to texas and would like to know which on e is near. TIA


Nope. It's pretty far. I imagine 2.9 hours or more. However does have a CCO in Dallas!
  Here's a list of the 5 locations in Texas : http://www.mallseeker.com/cosmeticscompanystore-outlets.aspx?state=45.


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone been lately? I want to go in few days..


----------

